

Ask HN: What's a startup that does this? - dennybritz

I want to visit Yosemite National Park next week, but I don&#x27;t wanna go alone. None of my friends has time to come with me. I&#x27;d like to find people that join me and share the costs. Ideally these are people I can somehow trust (maybe university affiliation, reviews, Facebook, mutual friends, etc)<p>Attempts:
- Craigslist: Don&#x27;t trust people on Craigslist. Low chance to find someone too.
- Google Schemer: Doesn&#x27;t seem to have a way to connect with other people who are available
- ??<p>I&#x27;d think that this is a relatively common pain, so there must be some startups that are tackling this problem?
======
jaredsohn
It isn't a full solution, but ride sharing sites (some of which highlight
people in your social network) might be able to help with this.

------
erkose
Cary Stayner is available.

